# car is going CRAZY!!!



## vrsexjetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ok so i picked up a b5 s4 a couple weeks ago..it ran great except the ps pump was bad..so i sourced a new pump and swap it out...when i first started the car the rpms were going up and down and it was misfiring...i adapted the throttle body and it started up fine..than i found a leak on the suction hose a the top of the hard line...fixed that and started the car up...instant misfiring and sounding like a subaru...i scanned it with my vag com and it came up with 
Cam sensor/engine speed sensor
Cam sensor/engine speed sensor 2
multiple misfires
misfire on 1,2,3,5,6

so yesterday i swapped out the map,cam sensor on the passenger side,coils and plugs, icms and the car is still misfiring...i checked the timing also which BOTH sides are reading +25.0 so im stumped as to why its misfiring like crazy..the timing belt did get fluid on it from the hose leaking but if im correct with this i would think if it jumped timing it we be retarded and not advanced?? im lost as to why the car is misfiring like this


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Just pour sand in it


----------



## vrsexjetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I did that this morning after I filled urs.. I figured hey...if I got some extra might as well use it


----------

